# Augstspriegums un elektrostatika >  Dzirkstele kartupeļu lielgabalam.

## oxx

Pagājušajā nedēļas nogalē sanāca izklaidēties ar kartupeļu lielgabalu, kuram aizdedze uztaisīta no gāzes plīts aizdedzināmajām šķiltavām. Kā degviela tiek izmantota matu laka. Problēma tāda, ka ne vienmēr tās šķiltavas nostrādā, jo mitrāka matu laka, jo retāka dzirkstele. Tad nu radās doma par kārtīgu augstsprieguma dzirksteli no 9V kronas. Internetā shēmas vesela kaudze, bet radās jautājums par trafiem, kas tiek izmantoti - visur raksta, ka der trafiņi no miniatūriem radio aparātiem, vai tiešām? Tāpat arī nav skaidrs, kur atrast austsprieguma vadus, ko vilkt no shēmas uz degkameru. Varbūt prātīgāk nečakarēties un pasūtīt no e-bay jau gatavu elektrošoku, tad to izjaukt un pievienot lielgabalam?

P.S. Shēmas skatījos šādas: http://stungunreviews.tripod.com/stu...chematics.html

----------


## defs

Es ieteiktu auto aizdedzess spoli,tad parastu knopku-kas spiedīsi,tad dzirkstele būs. Un varēs lietot arī aizdedzes sveci. Vienīgi krona tāda pašvaka...

----------


## next

Degmaisiijumam ir robezhas kad tas var degt.
Ja degvielas ir par daudz tad nedegs tieshi taa pat ja par maz.
Nekaadas aizdedzinaashanas metodes tur neliidzees.

----------


## moa

Krona pašvaka ja dod pa tiešo. Es lādētu kādus 2200mkF  vai pat vairāk un tos slēgātu jau pie trafa.

----------


## Puupols

Kaut kas tamlīdzīgs varētu derēt kā dzirkstele?
http://www.argus.lv/pub/manuals/738LV.pdf

----------


## ansius

tev jau pateica aizdedzes spole no moča, mašīnas. šrotā gan jau ka pa 5čuku dabūsi. nesarežģī sev dzīvi...

----------


## Puupols

Tā spole jau nedarbosies no 9V batarejas?

----------


## ansius

> Tā spole jau nedarbosies no 9V batarejas.


 pamato kāpēc?

----------


## Puupols

> Tā spole jau nedarbosies no 9V batarejas.
> 
> 
>  pamato kāpēc?


 Jautājuma zīmes vietā ielikās punkts- tas jautājums bij domāts.

----------


## Isegrim

Tas 9 V blociņš (ko nez kāpēc par _kronu_ lamājat) dēļ savas palielās iekšējās pretestības un niecīgās energoietilpības komplektā ar auto spoli būs neefektīvs un ātri beigsies.

 Bet kas ir "kartupeļu lielgabals"? Šaujams ar vai pa kartupeļiem? Vai tādam kāds praktisks pielietojums?

----------


## Ar4

Šaujams ar kartupeļiem un pielietojums bieži vien ir nekrietns, jo diezgan tālu velk tas _lielgabals_

----------


## Puupols

> Bet kas ir "kartupeļu lielgabals"? Šaujams ar vai pa kartupeļiem? Vai tādam kāds praktisks pielietojums?


 Šauj AR kartupeļiem. Darbībā izskatās tā :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t7jR9Kgv ... re=related

Kā jau minēja šī topika autors ar šķiltavām nekas lādzīgs neizdodas. Tāpēc arī man radusies doma nelielu ''elektrošoku'' dzirkstelei uztaisīt- arī tāpēc, ka pats gribu kko uztaisīt, nevis jau gatavu paņemt.

----------


## ansius

> Tas 9 V blociņš (ko nez kāpēc par kronu lamājat) dēļ savas palielās iekšējās pretestības un niecīgās energoietilpības komplektā ar auto spoli būs neefektīvs un ātri beigsies.


 atkarīgs kā tu to spoli ieslēdz... ja tu spoli pa tiešo baterijai klāt slēgsi nekas normāls nesanāks, bet ar bateriju uzlādējos lowESR kondensatoru un to pieslēdzot spolei klāt jau ir cits rezultāts. atceries ka jo sarežģītāks risinājums jo potenciāli lielāki zudumi. un kāpēc tad tev tieši kronu vajag izmantot? saliec 4AA baterijas (NiMH akumulatorus) virknē un dzīvo laimīgs.

----------


## Puupols

Bet kāpēc man izmest kaut vai 5ls tai spolej, ja ir jau neliels transformators (no radiopulksteņa).
Varbūt kāds var ieteikt vienkāršu shēmu kā no radiopulksteņa transformatora dabūt ārā sakarīgu dzirksteli?
p.s. varbūt der topika izveidotāja shēma no pievienotā linka? tā dos +/- kaut ko sakarīgu -->  http://stungunreviews.tripod.com/stun-g ... atics.html

----------


## Zalic

video filma redzamais aklumators ir no signalizājias. man toč tāds 12V un sazim cik tur bij ampēri vai mili ampēri ir signalizācijas kastē

----------


## sequenze

man ari intresee uztaisiit "aizdedzi" kartupelsavejam. pieejams man ir moto indukcijas spole ar svecvadu un 2 kontaktiem , vel ir pieejams 7,4v fotoaparaata ladejamais akjiits, fotokondensators 330v un laikam 200uF , paris diodes . kas vel butu jadabon/janoperk ? un varbut kads varetu uzzimet sheemu kaa un ko saslegt , lai pie indukcijas spoles pieslegtai svecei tiktu izsista dzirktele kad tiek nospiesta poga.

----------


## Imants

Sveiki.
Varbūt kādam interesēs
http://www.popmech.ru/article/9442-surovyiy-samopal/

Lai pilnībā izlasītu - redakcija grib lai nopērk žurnālu....

----------


## tbzg

Kartupeļu lielgabalam pilnībā pietiek ar to pašu šķiltavas dzirksteli. Nav nepieciešami nekādi baisie augstspriegumi un elektrošoki. Ja aparāts nešauj, tad problēma nav dzirkstelē, bet gan gāzes-gaisa maisījuma proporcijās - vai nu iepūsts ir par daudz vai par maz. Un pēc katra šāviena ir jāizvēdina degkamera, lai ieplūstu svaigs gaiss (skābeklis). Ļoti labi bliež ar auto starta gāzi.

----------


## dainiss

ieliec bildi lai varam apskatīt to lielgabalu . varbūt ka arī sagribas uzmeistarot  ::

----------

